# UK members...



## Equine Imaging

hello fellow UK members!! Nice to meet you all. 

I am brand new here so this is a good way to say hello.

I don't ride any more due to having lost most of my confidence but my friend has two eventers so I go to a lot of events with her, or just go to the farm where I enjoy being around the horses. 

I'm hoping that one day I'll pluck up the courage to get back on a horse and go for a **** good gallop like I used to when I was a kid.


----------



## whiskeynoo

hey guys  
im from a small town from annan which is the south west border or scotland  
my horses are kept on my dads farm which is 15 mins outs of annan, easy bus journey.

we currently have 14
Whiskey
hob-knob
buiscut
kit
Dreamer
rocky
Molly
blaze
Tia 
kat
chip
jess
bonnie
tommy

my main ones are Whiskey, Hob-knob and Rocky, buiscut is just slowley starting to be introduced to work.

they're just used as general hacking/driving horses.


----------



## speedy da fish

Hi both!
Equine Imaging- I hope you pluck up the confidence to get back in the saddle 
whiskeynoo- thats a lot of horses!, I hack a lot with my boy too 

here he is in action (kinda)


----------



## Lis

Hey fellow UKers, I'm from Manchester, not got a horse but looking for my next loan for this summer and to take me through to uni.


----------



## whiskeynoo

speedy he sure looks lively and definitely one handsome boy

heres a video i done for whiskey


----------



## Digit

Hi! I'm so excited to be a member of this site. I haven't got a horse (I've not even ridden one! The closest I've ever come to riding was a couple of times on a donkey on the beach.) but I like them, and I'd love to have one.

Looking forward to meeting you and your horses!


----------



## pikachu

hey! im from yorkshire and dont hav a horse but i hav bin ridin f 8 years [since i was 4] and my fave horse is called breeze and he is a thoroughbred gelding horses ROCK


----------



## speedy da fish

glad to hear from you all! 
whiskeynoo- I love that video  Whiskey is really sweet.
Digit- good to hear from some non-riders on here as horses can effect people in different ways , hope you get to ride soon xxx


----------



## whiskeynoo

thanks, i wish i had my camera today because ive just bought her new boots and a new head coller, lead rope and a new numnah  her new color this year is purple


----------



## speedy da fish

love the colour purple! dont think it would suit my boy though, although i do have a purple lead rope 

Put a jump up in the field today, ready for some summer training, hope that goes well, for some reason he doesnt like being ridden in the field :s


----------



## whiskeynoo

doe he get excited in the field? or is it more of a grump?
hob-knob gets grumpy in the field because he just wants to follow the other horses, whiskey gets excited though and wont stay still.


----------



## speedy da fish

no its like 'i dont want to go in the field, i want to go explore!'. If i ride him towards the field he will stop and turn towards the driveway, im hoping the jump will encourage him, he loves jumping.


----------



## whiskeynoo

put the jump right at the gate


----------



## speedy da fish

could do  hes been over it today 3 times already, not with me on him yet though.


----------



## welshies rule

Hey!!

Im from Newcastle Upon Tyne

I have one horse of my very own J a welsh cob (bay) and my aunt has another 3 one of which (Kazim) is my mentor!! he taught me soo much


----------



## speedy da fish

hello! i love cobs my next door neighbough has 3 (one is a black stallion ), your boy looks handsome, i looked at his profile 
what do you do with him?


----------



## welshies rule

thanks!! Im a bit of a cob nut lol

I dont really know yet I would like to do some 'endurance rides' with him (just 10 -20 milers) and try cross country when he is older but probably just the schooling days and if we managed anything at any local shows that would be great! 

I waited sooo long for him as long as we're both fit and happy I dont mind really.

how about you what are you into?


----------



## whiskeynoo

awww kazim and j are dead cute


----------



## welshies rule

thanks guys!!

I love yours they are soo cute!!

Speedy I love William 

and

Whiskey I love Jess!!

What are you guys into?


----------



## speedy da fish

I got William in october last year, we havnt done much, we had our first show jumping comp. just over a week ago, we entered 3 classes and we won one! I have been taking him to my stables (where i had lessons before i got him) for private lessons and next week i am taking him for a first group lesson together (he can meet all my friends and make some horsey ones of his own . I am going to show him this summer and im off to uni in september and hopefully taking him with me


----------



## Calliwallidoodle

Hello UKers...

I'm from Lancashire
I currently own a 5yo, 16hh British Sports Horse, Bay tobiano, Mare named Colourville Calanthe (stable name - Calli)
Currently doing some showing but hope to progress higher in the showing circuit, do some dressage and maybe even breed off her 1 day!


----------



## speedy da fish

wow, she is a beautiful horse! Would produce some pretty foals too


----------



## whiskeynoo

welshies rule said:


> thanks guys!!
> 
> I love yours they are soo cute!!
> 
> Speedy I love William
> 
> and
> 
> Whiskey I love Jess!!
> 
> What are you guys into?


thanks  we got her off our old farrier for £500 i think, she was just a yearling when we got her and she was very very shy, now she loves attention  im more of a happy hacker  i dont think i could do shows xD i dislike crowds


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah, Jess is very sweet looking  interesting mix too, like her colouring too.


----------



## whiskeynoo

thanks  
ohhh my days i had whiskey in the field today just messing bout and star started chasing with intent to kill by the looks of her face which is very unusual because whiskey is like the alpha in the field i was like eeek don't hurt me and then i jumped off and whiskey went away and made sure star knew who was boss, after that star stuck to one side of the field and i was all like "awww whiskey your my hero" XD 

and thats my story today


----------



## speedy da fish

haha, well my story of today is that William had his first flu jab (in my care) yesterday, he was very good, although the stethoscope was a bit cold apparently!


----------



## whiskeynoo

haha least it wasn't the thermometer


----------



## speedy da fish

haha, nooooooo, i dont know how he will react to that :s


----------



## whiskeynoo

mabey a bit surprised  i mean who wants a thin rod up your bum lol


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah :s


----------



## Lis

What insurance do you have?
Contemplating trying to get a horse from the ILPH (World Horse Welfare now) so looking into insurance. Need a job first though! Come on Mcdonalds.


----------



## whiskeynoo

lol no join the tesco crew  

my dad deals with the insurance stuff but i think we're with the bhs


----------



## speedy da fish

haha gotta love tesco
im with E&L


----------



## Lis

If our Tesco wasn't being rebuilt then I would have applied to them.
How are you finding E&L I've heard a lot of negative things with them like not paying out for claims so bit eh to consider them.


----------



## speedy da fish

well i dont know, ive never made a claim, but it is not too expensive and if you horse dies or has to be put down they give you the money the horse is worth (i think most do that)


----------



## welshies rule

Im with NFU they seem pretty kool x


----------



## speedy da fish

Did you guys hear about Oliver Townend? He wont be able to compete at Badminton! 









Injured Oliver Townend airlifted to hospital after eventer's horror fall at Rolex Kentucky | Mail Online


----------



## Lis

Oh no! Poor bloke, I always look forward to watching him ride.


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah i know! he is a rider very close to my heart, he only lives up the road from me (never met him though 0_0) and love watching him ride. he won last year too!


----------



## whiskeynoo

oh god i hope he'll be ok, that looks like a serious one


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah... cracked ribs :s, he told Horse & Hound he'll will be riding again in a few days.


----------



## welshies rule

omg i love watchin ollie


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah me too! but that was a nasty fall, i found this video...





 
Did anyone go to or watch Badminton this week end?


----------



## whiskeynoo

wow he's one lucky man, the horse just seemed to somersault over it D: nope i rarely watch t.v or go to shows unless there local, im penny-less so cant afford much at the moment.


----------



## speedy da fish

I didnt go but i watched it (had a very productive weekend, you can imagine). an ausie guy won, realy lovely horse too  he deserved it though


----------



## evenakyta

Hi,,im uk,,,,,i have a pure bred arab bay mare 14.3 and a little welshy,,12.2,,
im in devon,,,nice to see us brits sticking together,,lol,


----------



## speedy da fish

yeah! and hi  do you have any pictures of your horses?


----------



## evenakyta

yes,,how do i upload lol


----------



## evenakyta

this is Monty,,welsh 12.2,,








and this is my baby,, 14.3 arab Nakyta


----------



## speedy da fish

aww what cuties! has your arab got any more to grow?


----------



## whiskeynoo

awww monty looks well cute


----------



## evenakyta

thankyou guys,,no my arab is 14.3 and monty is a well cutey lol,,,,x


----------

